# No input mixers available



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Having trouble getting this to work on a Mac. The program opens fine, but upon loading the settings preferences I get a Audio interface error that states:

No Input mixers available
supporting PCM_SIGNED 48000.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian


It then continues to open fine. If I go to the Settings menu the only output device I can set is Default Device or Java Sound Audio Engine....the only Input device I can set is Default Device or Mac OSX Core Audio AudioHardware.

If I play a test tone using the generator I get basically a square wave set to whatever level I put it at....almost like feedback. Any ideas? I'm not a mac genius but everything in the OS system preferences seems to be set correctly...and normal audio files outside of REW work fine.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Set the sample rate to 44.1kHz and leave the input and output as default.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

JohnM said:


> Set the sample rate to 44.1kHz and leave the input and output as default.


Yeah, I've done that...I've tried ever combination and I still get the same weird signal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello,

I have exactly the same problem... Is there a solution ?

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is there a solution ?


Not really. REW will run on very old and challenged PC's. They're very cheap to pick up - in fact people give them away. Try and get an old PC and use it exclusively for REW.

brucek


----------



## daryn (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi ksouri,

Have you tried using the Audio Midi Setup app to change the sampling rate to 44.1? Are you using an intel or powerpc based machine?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

I get the same error on mac osx 10.4.8

Going to try it on windows on the mac, I'll report back


----------



## daryn (Oct 24, 2007)

Odd. I have successfully run REW on my MBP with 10.4.8 through 10.5 inclusive. I did have a crashing issue that I solved by increasing the java stack size. Perhaps the java settings are incorrect, or perhaps these mixer problems are another symptom of an undersized stack. I'm skeptical about the undersized stack though.

Please see one of my earlier posts on the correct java configuration and stack parameter settings:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/6635-macbook-pro-problems.html#post59790

Hopefully this solves the mixer issues. Please note the stack settings is not necessary with 10.5.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

A couple of us guitar pickup makers are having this exact same problem, the signal generator sounds like a buzz saw and the sweep function sounds like twighlight zone music, plus the same warning on booting the program up. I guess thisprogram just doens't work on Macs at all??? Anyone ever have any success with it?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Same problem here on a G5 Mac running OS 10.4.11. The signal generated for the soundcard calibration sounds like a distorted and noisy square wave. Audio Interface error warning upon launch every time too.


----------



## johnehartley (Mar 29, 2010)

Similar problem here with the startup warning but, whatever option I try, I can't get a signal level into REW. Everything seems to be working with REW though. 10.4.11 + Fireface 800.

Will keep trying. If it doesn't work I'll have to try the PC when I move it into the studio.

:rubeyes:


----------

